# Laptop Suggestion Urgent



## hari11 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going to buy a laptop in a couple of days,,I was confused so need your suggestion in choosing 1 among the below laptops..
My main purpose is watching full hd movies,surfing,doing some office work(middle-heavy applications) and very less gaming(once in a week)

Preferred core i5.
Windows may not be required.
Good HD Display, sound and battery backup..

I just gone through flipkart and shortlisted some laps.

Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux) - Dell: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Lenovo Ideapad Z580 ( 59-333347) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
(This one have 3 year warranty,checked at local store but it looks glossy and heavy)

HP 4440s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - HP: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G6-2221TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) - HP: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2013)

Get Lenovo Ideapad Z500 from your nearest Lenovo exclusive dealer @ 50k approx. Great specs i5,6GB,1TB, GT645M & also its sleek. Win8 too


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Why skimp on HDD size? And even if you don't game a GPU won't hurt, it will not consume any power(very little) and its there when you decide to say play a nice game everyone is talking about: HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Get Lenovo Ideapad Z500 from your nearest Lenovo exclusive dealer @ 50k approx. Great specs i5,6GB,1TB, GT645M & also its sleek. Win8 too



Is it a touch screen that has launched recently...?



tkin said:


> Why skimp on HDD size? And even if you don't game a GPU won't hurt, it will not consume any power(very little) and its there when you decide to say play a nice game everyone is talking about: HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



I already own 500gb external HDD so hard drive won't make any sense to me..

On dell site Inspiron 14r is around 37k and on flipkart 44k..why is that much difference.?
Should i go and buy from dell site


----------



## n3rd (Feb 10, 2013)

What a bloody rip off. Get Z500 anyways, sounds best to me. No touchscreen.


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rd said:


> What a bloody rip off. Get Z500 anyways, sounds best to me. No touchscreen.



Well i can spend max of 44k...else i would have gone for z500...Between hp,dell and sony service centres are available in my city..lenovo has only 1 centre which too far from my home..

Taking into all these factors dell 15r,hp 2221tu and any core i5 lap from sony...Sony laps looks stylish so any good one that comes with core i5..

Is it worth puting extra 1yr warranty for 4k+? In that case i need to go for 40k for lap and 4k for 1yr extra warranty...


----------



## n3rd (Feb 10, 2013)

Sony budget laptops are downer on performance IMO. Go for Dell 15R then. Or G6-2320TX.


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Sony budget laptops are downer on performance IMO. Go for Dell 15R then. Or G6-2320TX.



Well alright !!

Are you sure hp doesn't have heating issues anymore..

IF so then i will be going with hp g6-2221tu instead of g6-2320tx because as i already have 500gb external HDD so no need of 1tb and i think HD 4000 is enough for me as i only watch full HD movies and play cs 1.6..And the rest of the money will put on 1 year extra warranty..


----------



## n3rd (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not so sure, but regardless sounds the best option tbh,. I'd always recommend one with a decent graph even if you don't game much, but your choice.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

hari11 said:


> Well alright !!
> 
> Are you sure hp doesn't have heating issues anymore..
> 
> IF so then i will be going with hp g6-2221tu instead of g6-2320tx because as i already have 500gb external HDD so no need of 1tb and i think HD 4000 is enough for me as i only watch full HD movies and play cs 1.6..And the rest of the money will put on 1 year extra warranty..



Why get intel hd4000 if u're getting graphics at same price??


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Why get intel hd4000 if u're getting graphics at same price??



Which one? I'm comparing 2221tu with  2320tx which is 2.5k more..


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 10, 2013)

hari11 said:


> Is it a touch screen that has launched recently...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That inspiron 14r on dell site has no graphic card and btw with tax it goes till 39k which will be more than 2049tx too. The flipkart one has 7670m graphic but usually the original inspiron 14r comes with gt 630m


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

shadow said:


> That inspiron 14r on dell site has no graphic card and btw with tax it goes till 39k which will be more than 2049tx too. The flipkart one has 7670m graphic but usually the original inspiron 14r comes with gt 630m



yeah you are right..But I'm actually confused the way i should buy...g6 2049tx(14" 2.2kg)/g6 2221tu(15.6" 2.5kg)with 1year extended warranty or g6 2320tx with normal company warranty..Between how was the hp's customer service? Many of you already own hp lap...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

hari11 said:


> Which one? I'm comparing 2221tu with  2320tx which is 2.5k more..


Locally you can get it for 38k. Flipkart is overpriced.


----------



## hari11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Locally you can get it for 38k. Flipkart is overpriced.



I checked already g6 2221tu is 40.5k and it comes with win 8 and without graphics..


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 10, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Locally you can get it for 38k. Flipkart is overpriced.



Local price is usually 500-1000 Rs less than flipkart's. It all depends on how much u can bargain to get it for even lesser


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

shadow said:


> Local price is usually 500-1000 Rs less than flipkart's. It all depends on how much u can bargain to get it for even lesser


In kolkata its around 1-4k lower, G6-2005 AX was 30k while in fk it was going for 32.5k


----------



## noob63 (Feb 11, 2013)

Check this 1 
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com

n guys u all r going to shock !!!

Check this i m sure u guys fall from ur chair xD hehe 

2nd gen i7 lappy under 40K hari this is for u bro* check it.

Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci7/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## hari11 (Feb 11, 2013)

I went to Reliance digital today..Hp g6-2221tu is 41500 there..Sound quality is amazing.Looks are average.Glossy- textured(trackpad)...
HP Pavilion G6-2221TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) - HP: Flipkart.com

Windows rating is like this
Processor-7.1
RAM-5.6
Desktop graphics-4.8
gaming graphics -6.3
HDD - 5.9

(g6 -2320tx has same rating but desktop graphics is 5.5 and gaming graphics is 6.6)

Sony e-series i3 lap is even better.Didn't have the audio files to check sound but i bet with XLoud,it is as good as hp..
Sony VAIO E15126CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com


Flipkart shows Display as WXGA LCD Display.Is not an LED? 

Windows Rating:
Processor - 6.9
RAM -7.1
Desktop graphics -6.5
Gaming graphics -6.7
HDD -5.9

The priced is 40k..And the same one with core i5 is 45k...But on flipkart it is 43k.I think sony is the best bet if we give up 500gb HDD from Hp 2320tx...Between the sony lap looks stylish and it doesn't have keyboard backlight..

Dell 15R also is at same price 43k with win8 and radeon graphics..
1year extra warranty cost for Dell is 4k where as for sony it is 2.7k...

The store guy said we didn't get win8 in dvd or so and need to recover from the lap...How can we do that,?

Dell is out of the list now..If i get sony core i5 for 43k then might go with sony else hp 2320tx..What do u guys say.?


----------

